# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Making meditation a part of my routine

## Kuyarei

I have been contemplating whether or not i should start meditating for the past months or so, but i have finally started to do it. The reasons are mainly for anxiety and depression amongst other things even though i am not entirely sure how much this will help. My meditation schedule is pretty much 5 minutes before and after bedtime, and a 15min session somewhere in the middle of the day. I am not sure if this balance is proper but i hope it's alright as it is.

I haven't done anything wild any further than just sitting down and relaxing, but i have noticed that when i intentionally breathed in a relaxed manner that a strange feeling of clear-headedness wraps me.. And i am liking it so far, so it's all good! As for any applications for lucid dreaming, i am not yet sure since i have not had a serious LD in a very long time because my ability to do so is hindered by some mental health issues i am struggling with. But i am very interested in having fun dreams every night even though my memory isn't working on my favor these days well enough to remember anything more than a few scenes.. I might still be able to gain lucidity although i have lost a large part of my motivation to do so.

That's all i suppose. I guess that i just wanted to write something since it's been quite a while since i've done that. I am interested in making meditation a part of my life from here onwards, and i guess i haven't yet done it long enough to see the real effects it has.

----------


## DawnEye11

Welcome back Ku~  : D I hope the meditation works out for you. Seems like its working so far. I get anxiety too and like to get in a meditative like state as well. I don't  do it a lot but i find it does help with clearing the mind of negative thoughts.

----------


## ezzolucid

You can ONLY feel anxiety when your mind is in the future where it can reside in worry and 'what ifs' etc. When meditating your mind is in the present and so it is impossible to feel anxiety when your mind is grounded in the present moment - its just not possible. The more you meditate the stronger your awareness will become and the weaker your anxiety will become over time.

20 mins per day is better - work up to it. Use 'Vipassana' or shamatha meditation - Read 'Mindfulness in plain english' on amazon to really nail it down.

As for lucidity. If you wake up after 6 hours of sleep and then stay up for a while then return to bed - meditating can lead you right into a lucid dream known as a WILD

Meditation will change your life - your anxiety will be massively reduced within a year. Ive been there - my anxiety was crippling for many years and now its all but gone for good - all down to meditation.

Set aside 20 mins a day to meditate - make it a priority as nothing is more important to you than a calm mind - it will echo throughout your family and friends - the more calm you are with like the happier you will be.

Oh and dont forget the main point - the more you meditate, the more awareness you will have which will carry over into your dreams - and awareness in dreams=lucidity!

Ezzo

----------


## Kuyarei

> You can ONLY feel anxiety when your mind is in the future where it can reside in worry and 'what ifs' etc. When meditating your mind is in the present and so it is impossible to feel anxiety when your mind is grounded in the present moment - its just not possible. The more you meditate the stronger your awareness will become and the weaker your anxiety will become over time.
> 
> 20 mins per day is better - work up to it. Use 'Vipassana' or shamatha meditation - Read 'Mindfulness in plain english' on amazon to really nail it down.
> 
> As for lucidity. If you wake up after 6 hours of sleep and then stay up for a while then return to bed - meditating can lead you right into a lucid dream known as a WILD
> 
> Meditation will change your life - your anxiety will be massively reduced within a year. Ive been there - my anxiety was crippling for many years and now its all but gone for good - all down to meditation.
> 
> Set aside 20 mins a day to meditate - make it a priority as nothing is more important to you than a calm mind - it will echo throughout your family and friends - the more calm you are with like the happier you will be.
> ...



I started with 20min and 30min sessions but i found it hard to be consistent so i lowered it to 15min a day. I don't exactly follow a stiff technique but rather take relaxed breaths and try to remain focused in the present moment in my sessions. I just introduced it again, but now i am trying to be more mindful during my normal days in order to lessen my overthinking patterns and ruminations. As a result, i have noticed my anxiety to decrease a lot in days that i meditated. One thing I do know that my current issues with anxiety originate from external factors which i am working on resolving for the time being.

----------

